# guys night out drinking



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

the girls are leaving bahia mar 4:00pm friday the 6th of feburary on banana toms banana boat for a fishing trip. they will be back around 10:00pm. sounds like a good time to have a meet up at the oar house while they are out. anyone game? how about it mitch?:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrinkhow about it dan? :dohthats right you were probably already gonna be there.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Now Mark - why would you even think that I would bring a boat load of women back at 10 pm ??*

*That is just crazy !!!*


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

tom i think your crazy for taking a boat load of women out!:letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you promise not to bring them back, I might have a crew member or two for you there Tommy.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I will Not disagree on the crazypart Sir.*

*But when we do return - I guarantee - I will have a boat load of some very happy ladies !!!!*


----------



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

sounds like a good time.. :toast


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the invite, and the thought occured to me also.But I have a date with Bambi.

And you guys who want to get on that boat are CRAZY. You couldn't hog tie and throw me on that boat. No way. Tom, :doh what were you thinking?

Ladies, I hope you have a great time, and I look forward to seeing the :takephoto.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

good luck mitch! your post made me lol:letsdrink

hope ta see ya after deer season


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *fishn4real (1/27/2009)*
> 
> Ladies, I hope you have a great time, and I look forward to seeing the :takephoto. And hearing the stories, over, and over, and over, and over.




LOL soooo true


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea, I'll be there Mark. Your buyin right? :letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

beer or bambi ? hell mitch we can't hunt after dark.........what do you say? i think i'll go for the beer.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *[email protected] (1/28/2009)*beer or bambi ? hell mitch we can't hunt after dark.........what do you say? i think i'll go for the beer.


Bob:

That would be a loooong crawl back to the camp after an evening hanging with you guys, so I'm gonna hang in the woods.

Ya'll have fun.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Nextstep, I'll probably stop into see you guys. I have duty that Saturday so I'm not staying out too late.


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

gunny ... you can go out friday and still be at duty on saturday ... just stay out all night and dont go to sleep until you get to work


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

come on out dan, bob and doogster!:letsdrink


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like a good time. i'll try to make it.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

just a reminder tonight is the meet up at the oar house! 

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

who all is going tonight?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

What time?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i think Mark said 7ish


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i plan on being there around 7.:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep! :letsdrink


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dan is alive. where ya been hidin?

:letsdrink

i saw the girls off, showed my boobs and got some beads! (no clay dohs around.)

nanner tom looked like a kid in a candy store

:letsdrink


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Nextstep and everyone else. Sorry I didn't make it. I had beers after work, then home to change and for what was suposed to be a quick cat nap. Woke up around 11 and figured it was too late and you guys would be gone by then. Next one in PCola i'll be there.


----------

